# Incredible Poncho



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

In my search for the perfect poncho pattern, I found this one on the Neiman Marcus (Needless Markups) website. It's spectacular, but (gulp) $795.00 on sale. I'm sure with the right yarn, this would knit up beautifully. Any suggestions for yarn type? I will have to figure out a pattern (or find one that looks similar). I love the attached hoody.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/La-Fiorentina-Bella-Hooded-Rabbit-Poncho-Scarves-Wraps/prod136190020/?ecid=NMCINexTagFeed&003=5839325&010=prod136190020skuNATURAL&srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=33-37386260-2


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a very pretty poncho. Yet that price. I know I would never gt to wear it.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

This would be very warm (hot) to wear,- isn't it ? You may pick up any fluffy-thick yarn of your choice and kint in very simple garter stich (or whatever), as nobody will see stich anyway !!! It will cost you next to nothing to look as great, as on that picture ! Good luck and have fun !


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow...the site says it's natural rabbit, so no wonder it costs so much! I'd try a short pile chenille or faux fur in a wide chevron stitch--I'd bet the results would be very similar to this.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Look closely and you'll see it is knit in strips. A single chevron pattern should be easy to find and you'll need to work out the angle to finish. Chenille yarn can be expensive unless you order in bulk (Ice Yarns, etc.) Immensely do-able.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Fialka said:


> This would be very warm (hot) to wear,- isn't it ? You may pick up any fluffy-thick yarn of your choice and kint in very simple garter stich (or whatever), as nobody will see stich anyway !!! It will cost you next to nothing to look as great, as on that picture ! Good luck and have fun !


Yes, that's what I was thinking and heavy, too. I just like the style and design, but would want to knit it in a much lighter yarn.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

This is a very beautiful poncho and I'm sure there's a pattern out there somewhere that's very similar. 

I love the colors and the long fringes are awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it was instant love for me to,the love faded when i saw the price,thanks for posting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, what about the lionbrand suede yarn?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

if you want to make it in a lighter yarn the MARBLE.by James C. Brett works up beautifully and is also machine washable.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's very nice, I wouldn't wear it, I'd be thinking of the poor rabbits. There are chevron patterns out there, try googling it.


----------



## Iwant2knit (Mar 16, 2012)

I reminds me very much of the shawl that is on the cover of the little book called, "Vogue Knitting Shawls on the Go". The pattern is called, "Shawl With Cables, Technicolor Dream Coat" by Linda Cyr. The shaping is very similar.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

With some research, chenille or suede yarn and leather fringe It's almost no brainer this could be made A LOT cheaper, just think of the yarn we could buy with 795 $ + !!!!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Lovely, ripple afghan pattern maybe in parts. Looks like you would be able to reproduce the look with any of the fuzzy yarns in the right colors. I would be tempted to go with some of the chenille type bulky baby yarns if they can be found in those type colors. Not a whole lot of shaping done other than at the shoulders. Should be fairly simple.....


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Perhaps a suade yarn? Good drape, good weight, great colors... you migh end up with something even better than the one pictured! If you make it you'll HAVE to post it!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I loved it until I read that it was made from rabbit. Would have looked better if it was still on the rabbit. I would try a chenille type of yarn and, like you, I like the idea of the hood.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you Google or Bing "Knit shevron poncho"?
I'm gonna do that. [Like I NEED another pattern. Gulp!}LOL


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks!


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> Fialka said:
> 
> 
> > This would be very warm (hot) to wear,- isn't it ? You may pick up any fluffy-thick yarn of your choice and kint in very simple garter stich (or whatever), as nobody will see stich anyway !!! It will cost you next to nothing to look as great, as on that picture ! Good luck and have fun !
> ...


I have about 30 to 50 white rabbit pelts (white) if you can figure out how to cut them into strips, I'll sell them to you cheap.

Sharon


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous, what about the lionbrand suede yarn?


My LYS has the last of their Berroco suede on sale now. http://www.mustardseeddreams.com/

Sharon


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

Knitting Pure and Simple has a ver ysimilar poncho pattern with a hood, you can download from their web-site , I have made a few of them


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Paton has a fake fur yarn that would look pretty good. I only know a colorway"Mink" but something lighter and the right pattern and I think you could get something similar.


----------



## lauramittler (Aug 7, 2011)

roseknit said:


> It's very nice, I wouldn't wear it, I'd be thinking of the poor rabbits. There are chevron patterns out there, try googling it.


They don't kill the rabbits. They comb and pluck, depending on the type of rabbit. It doesn't hurt them at all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is a beautiful poncho. I know with a little planning you could knit one just as beautiful.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, but knowing that animals were killed to make this they could not give it to me. There are so many beautiful shawls that can be made that would look exactly like the one pictured.
I agree with the others about using a suede yarn.
Have fun knitting.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Did you Google or Bing "Knit shevron poncho"?
> I'm gonna do that. [Like I NEED another pattern. Gulp!}LOL


Yes I did. Now I have to figure out how to incorporate the stitches into a poncho. I can't yet figure out how to get a straight edge while keeping the chevron pattern throughout. I'm going to try and make a tiny one and see what happens. Of any one can help or give me tips, I would be grateful.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

CatKnit said:


> Knitting Pure and Simple has a ver ysimilar poncho pattern with a hood, you can download from their web-site , I have made a few of them


Thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful! I think you'll need several types of yarn to recreate the texture and even the yarn alone is likely to be expensive.
I think this is a project where I would check the yarbs at both Smileys and Yarn Paradise. Berroco and Trendsetter have a lot of textured yarns and you can see obvious texture in the yarn used for this poncho. 
Good luck on both the yarn and the pattern.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> gmcmullen said:
> 
> 
> > Fialka said:
> ...


It's easy to cut them into strips like you do with material you can make continuous bias strips. It is done from the back only through the hide not the hair with a good sharp scissor. How cheap???


----------



## Iwant2knit (Mar 16, 2012)

Iwant2knit said:


> I reminds me very much of the shawl that is on the cover of the little book called, "Vogue Knitting Shawls on the Go". The pattern is called, "Shawl With Cables, Technicolor Dream Coat" by Linda Cyr. The shaping is very similar.


I thought I'd send this again in case you missed it the first time. It might make your life easier.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Iwant2knit said:


> Iwant2knit said:
> 
> 
> > I reminds me very much of the shawl that is on the cover of the little book called, "Vogue Knitting Shawls on the Go". The pattern is called, "Shawl With Cables, Technicolor Dream Coat" by Linda Cyr. The shaping is very similar.
> ...


Thank you. It looks similar, but not quite what I was looking for. I appreciate that you sent the information. It is a neat shawl. Do you have the book? How are the rest of the patterns in there?


----------



## Iwant2knit (Mar 16, 2012)

It's an interesting assortment of patterns. I hope find what you're looking for. It's fun fantasizing about the next creative project, isn't it?


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Iwant2knit said:


> It's an interesting assortment of patterns. I hope find what you're looking for. It's fun fantasizing about the next creative project, isn't it?


Most definitely. My problem is that even if I'm in the middle of a project, my ADD causes me to search and fantasize about the next project. They I got off on a tangent and buy more yarn, print more patterns and start a new project. Hence, three to four WIPs.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the poncho! AND the Avatar


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Echo of the 60s?

And, before you ask, I swiped the photo from eBay. I don't _think_ I have that pattern book, and it's too hot to go look now!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You could probably work from one of these blanket patterns, just begin with the diameter you need to put it over your head.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/9-pointed-round-ripple-with-solid-center

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/8-point-round-ripple

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-smoothfoxs-beginners-round-ripple

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/round-ripple

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afghan-4869

There are quite a few round-ripple patterns on Ravelry; I only copied a few.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting. You just gave me some ideas about that.
Great looking poncho and certanly would look nice in knitted version


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Echo of the 60s?
> 
> And, before you ask, I swiped the photo from eBay. I don't _think_ I have that pattern book, and it's too hot to go look now!


I love that chevron poncho. Thank you so much. I went on Ebay to check it out. It ships from UK, so I wrote to the seller to find out shipping costs. Hopefully, it will be affordable. I will also check out the links you listed. Thank you so much for taking the time to post them. You are the best!!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You could probably work from one of these blanket patterns, just begin with the diameter you need to put it over your head.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/9-pointed-round-ripple-with-solid-center
> 
> ...


Those are all terrific patterns and look incredible. Unfortunately, they are all crochet. But, thank you so much for the links.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't realize crochet was off the menu.

These aren't designed as ponchos, but there are no knitting ppolice to stop you from re-thinking them into one. Just start your poncho with whatever row leaves a big enough hole for your head.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petal-dishcloth-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/revontuli--huivi-northern-lights

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rippled-baby-blanket

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ondas

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-stars-top-down-sweater If you skip making the sleeves and just continue round-and-round, it's a poncho!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How are you at mix~n~Match knitting? I combine stuff all the time to make things. If you have fairly good knit skills I would offer up this one:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/ktr-poncho.html?noImages=
Or:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kmm-splitCollarPoncho.html?noImages=

With this hood:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/50769AD.html?noImages=

Or here is one you could play with various yarns to get desired Sunny Cali texture with:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kwetq-hoodedPoncho.html?noImages=

Good luck!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Also, Drops Designs Winter collection is out:
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/latestcollection.php
But I think I saw one in the summer collection as well.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

T said:


> Perhaps a suade yarn? Good drape, good weight, great colors... you migh end up with something even better than the one pictured! If you make it you'll HAVE to post it!


I was thinking suede yarn also - maybe combined with a light chenille or fluffy boucle type of yarn -

The picture is fabulous - I hope you keep us updated on what you decide!


----------

